# Text von premiere in aftereffects bearbeiten



## bejass (13. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen

Ich möchte gerne eine Sequenz die Text (Titel) und Bilder beinhaltet in After Effects bearbeiten. Wenn ich in After Effects über Datei --> premiere pro sequenz importieren gehe (dynamic link) übernimmt es nur die bilder, nicht aber den text. Woran liegt das?

Einzige Möglichkeit bisher: In After Effects einen seperaten Titel erstellen und via Copy&Paste in Premiere einfügen. Das problem dabei: Sobald ich die After Effects Komposition im Schnittfenster von Premiere verschiebe, funktioniert der angewandte Effekt nicht mehr. Ich bekommen dann z. B so ein rotes -5.00 im Schnittfenster. 

Wie kann ich am besten vorgehen?


----------



## meta_grafix (15. März 2014)

Ich verstehe nicht. Warum das Hin und Her?
Schneide Dein Film in Premiere und die Post in AFX.


----------

